# Testosterone levels go off the scale with holy basil



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Testosterone levels go off the scale with holy basil Holy basil, or Ocimum sanctum, is an herb that originally comes from India. In animal studies done at Sharma University of Health Sciences it sends testosterone levels so high that researchers can’t measure them. And no, they weren’t using high-tech extracts, but ordinary fresh leaves of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

